

Show HN: A simple tool for exploring AdSense with D3.js - nni
http://learnforeverlearn.com/adsense/

======
wasyl
Worth noting that you have to disable adblock in order for site to work

~~~
nni
thanks - I'm not sure why it would matter, but have never used adblock. Will
see about taking a look.

------
Kneedler
Nothing adsense specific like I was expecting. Still a fun tool to play with,
though it'd be even more useful to me to see some RPMs over $10. Those are
rare, but not unheard of.

~~~
nni
In case you ever pop back here... I bumped the upper range to $15 on the RPM

~~~
Kneedler
Thanks. If you decide to do anything else, my final suggestion would be to
adjust the scale on the bottom to something non-linear, or scrollable since
those $10+ RPMs are pretty rare in my experience. I would think your average
publisher would be most interested in the $1-5 range.

------
nni
FYI - some media queries added for some of the iPhones that make it more
viewable on those devices.

------
systemdturd
Hmmm does it model when you make some serious coin, and your account is
mysteriously closed just one day prior to pay out day for that period?

